# G0602 Motor Change?



## Que (Oct 13, 2012)

has anyone done a variable speed to their lathe? in looking around diff sites I think this will work but would like any feedback or suggestions on the linked products and/or conversion.

http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?PID=4705

http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/LEESON-192051/


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 14, 2012)

The link you provided  (the second one) is a nice motor.  Are you aware that it uses 3 pahes power?  Most home shops and residential areas donot have 3 phase power available.  That would require you to have 3 phase brought into you shop (BIG $$$) or a phase converter (LESS BIG $$$).  You might want to conside a similar sized single phase motor to avoid that expense if you had not planned for it or are not prepared to do the extra steps to get it going.  Just a thought...
Bob


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 14, 2012)

Bob, on the Related Products list, that page shows a 115V input VFD that would do the job nicely. The other link has another one.

Que, I have a lathe and one of my mills converted to 3-phase fed through a VFD. You will _love_ it. I'd recommend adding a tachometer for easier setting, though.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 14, 2012)

Just wanted to make sure he knew that he needed that or 3 phase in his shop.  It would be a drag to order, then find out you need to spend more money to make it work.
Bob


----------



## Que (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Yes sir a tach would be nice and is on the wish list also. Just need to figure things out best I can as I want to get it right the first time with limited down-time.


----------



## Que (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I hope that was about the best reasonably priced setup for my lathe. Ordered them yesterday.


----------

